# الموضوع : عرض من خبير 43 عاماً في صناعة - الطائرات الخفيفة - من مختلف الفئآت والأحجام



## kayalighasan (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*السادة المحترمون المهندسون الصناعيون وأصحال الورش الصناعية المعدنية وهواة الطيران ..
تحية صادقة
**أعرض عليكم هذا الموجز عن العرض في سبيل البحث عن صناعيين أو مهندسين صناعيين راغبين في المشاركة في إدارة وتملك مشروع جديد ينتظر أن يستوعب الراغبين من خريجي الكليات والمعاهد الصناعية والمهنيين الصناعيين أو أصحاب الورش الصناعية أو ورش إصلاح السيارات الصغيرة وقابليته خلال شهور قليلة من 4 - 6 شهور الانتقال التلقائي إلى مستوى الانتاج التجاري يتضمن تعهد حصر استخدام المواد والموارد والكفاآت الوطنية..*
*الموضوع : عرض من خبير 43 عاماً في صناعة - الطائرات الخفيفة - من مختلف الفئآت والأحجام مع تعهد إنجاز إبداع تقني جديد في ميدان صناعة الطائرات فوق الخفيفة وذات المهام الخاصة وطائرات بدون طيار المعدة لخدمة مختلف الأغراض المدنية التي تلح حاجة سائر بلاد العالم إليها ..*
*يمكن البدء من مستوى حجم استثمار أدنى وقابليته لتوسيع مستوى الإنتاج تدريجياَ نوعاً وكماً تبعاً لحجم الاستثمار علماً أن المرحلة الإنتاجية الأولى بحاجة فقط إلى تخصيص قسم جانبي من ورشة بحجم ورشة لصيانة السيارات الصغيرة في المغرب بمساحة لاتزيد عن 200 متر واعتماد ذات الأدواة والمواد المتوافرة فيها ، باستثاء المحرك الذي يتضمن ملف الدراسة بدائل كثيرة لتوفيره..*

*مقدم هذا العرض - غسان كيالي بن أحمد - Ghasan Kayali Ben Ahamd *
*مقيم في ألمانيا منذ عام 1984 على العنوان المبين *
*خريج المعهد الفني الجوي - ميكانيك عام طائرات - عام 1972*
*خريج الكلية الجوية - المعهد الجوي - طيارين عام 1975*
*دارس ومتابع ميادين تصميم وصناعة الطائرات عموما - خصوصاً فئآت الطائرات الخفيفة المرصودة لخدمة شتى الأغراض المدنية منذ عام 1969 في كندا و ألمانيا منها على المثال لا الحصر : الطائرات المعد لخدمة مهام التدريب على الطيران ، المنافسة في المسابقات والاستعراضات والألعاب الجوية، خدمة مهام مراقبة ومسح الحدود والصحاري والغابات واسعة الامتداد ، خدمة مهام المسح الفني ، الطائرات الخفيفة التي ترصد للمساهمة في أعمال الإنقاذ خلال الكوارث البيئية ، بداً من سعة 1 إلى 6 أشخاص أو حمولة موازية لخدمة المهام الخاصة ، أكمل عام 1998 دراسة شاملة لإنشاء صناعة الطائرات الخفيفة من شتى الفئآت وتعهد حصر اعتماد المواد والموارد والكفاءات الوطنية في المملكة على نحو شبه كلي ، مقيم في ألمانيا منذ عام 1984 على العنوان المبين .*
*
**بدافع الرغبة المخلصة لنقل خبرات تزيد عن 43 عاماً في ميدان هذه الصناعة لأبناء أمتنا العربية والإسلامية نتقدم إليكم بهذا العرض :*
*
**- الكلفة الكلية لإنتاج البروتوتيب الأول من الفئة الأولى - من مضمون الملف المرفق - القابل للتحويل التلقائي لخدمة جميع المهام المدنية الحيوية بحدود 30 ألف دولار علماً أن أسعار هذه الفئة من الطائرات من ذات المواصفات التقنية المتقدمة لدى الشركات العالمية المنتجة تفوق 200 ألف دولار . *
*
**- قابلية المشروع للانتقال التلقائي إلى مرحلة الإنتاج المتعدد التجاري وخفض تكلفة الإنتاج في هذه الحال أكثر من 30% إضافة إلى خفض التكلفة المنخفضة الأصل في هذا العرض موافاة لحاجات الأسواق العالمية لكافة فئآت الطائرات الخفيفة تطلعاً لإمكان تحقيق الاستغناء الكلي عن الشركات الغربية الساعية لاحتكار هذه الصناعة وتعويقها وحجبها.. *
*- المدة المطلوبة لإنتاج أي من فئآت الطائرات الخفيفة بين 4 - 6 أشهر كحد أقصى *
*- المشروع المعد ، مسجل لدى غرفة الصناعة والتجارة الألمانية لدى :*
*Dr. Rainer Neuerbourg*
*Bereichsleiter Industrie, Innovation, Umwelt*
*Industrie- und Handelskammer Bonn/Rhein-Sieg*
*Bonner Talweg 17, 53113 Bonn*
*Tel.: 0228 2284-164*
*Fax: 0228 2284-221*
*E-Mail: [email protected]*
*Internet: IHK Bonn/Rhein-Sieg:**Startseite*
*
*
*الملف تضمن النسخة الأولى مترجم من الألمانية إلى العربية من 150 صفحة A4 ، يتضمن 49 فصلا تفصيلياً بشأن صناعة ثلاث فئآت من الطائرات الخفيفة مرفقاً بالصور ودراسات الجدوى اعتمادا على بدائل متعددة ومقارناتها بالمنتجات الدولية مرفقة بالرسومات والجداول البيانية طبقا للمعايير الدولية معدة للتنفيذ..*
*
**- تضمن ملف الدراسة الشامل في المرحلة الإنتاجية الأولى إنتاج طائرة خفيفة ، واحدة أو أكثر ، من كل فئة ، أولها ، طائرة خفيفة ذات مقعدين ، متجانبين أو متواليين ، وأجهزة قيادة مزدوجة آنية الحركة ، قادرة على الطيران مسافة تزيد عن 1800 كلم دون التوقف لإعادة التزود بالوقود ، قابلة للتحويل التلقائي لخدمة شتى المهام الجوية قياساً على فئاتها .. *
*
**- استعداد للتنازل عن ملكية الدراسة وقبول العمل كخبير وتحمل كامل المسؤولية عن التنفيذ.. *
*
**- تضمن ملف العرض الاستعداد لإنشاء مركز دراسات وبحوث تطبيقية عملية وتكوينية لطلبة وخريجي الأقسام الهندسية في بلد المقر وتعهد تأهيلهم النظري والعملي للاستقلال والمتابعة بأنفسهم في المستقبل القريب ..*
*
**لايتضمن العرض أية طلب مالي مقدما انتظاراً لمرحلة الإنتاج التجاري وورود عائدات من المشروع مستقبلا وبعد اتفاق لاحق.*
*
**أرحب باستقبال الراغبين من خريجي الكليات والمعاهد الصناعية والمهنيين الصناعيين أو أصحاب الورش الصناعية أو ورش إصلاح السيارات الصغيرة ومندوبي المؤسسات الرسمية ورجال الأعمال والراغبين بالاستفسار على العنوان المبين واستعراض ملفات العرض ، وتلبية دعوات للحوار والاتفاق بهذا الشأن وعرض ملفات المشروع مع الترحيب للإجابة على كل سؤال واستفسار..*
*
**أرحب ومستعد لتوثيق وترسيم حقوق الوسطاء لدى الإدارات الجهوية الرسمية بل وأرحب بإشراك الراغبين منهم في تملك وإدارة المشروع منذ أولى الخطوات ، كما أرحب بإرسال ملف الدراسة المؤلف مما يزيد عن 150 صفحة A4 يتضمن 49 فصلا منها دراسات الجدوى..*
*
**مع خالص التحيات والاحترام والتقدير ..*
*
**معد الدراسة ومسؤول التنفيذ والعلاقات*
*غسان كيالي بن أحمد*
*مدينة بون - ألمانيا الاتحادية*
*Bonn, 10 September 2012*
*Ghasan Kayali*
*Römerstrasse . 243*
*D- 53117 Bonn*
*Germany*
*Mobil.Tel.: 0049163 5673658*
*
*
*AMPRPELLER, AIRCRAFT INDUSTRY*
*Company in the process of incorporation.*
*Studies and implementation in the aircraft industry,*
*Executive Director, in charge of relations*
*GHASAN KAYALI BEN AHMAD*
*Adresse,*
*ROEMERSTRASSE. 243*
*D-53117 BONN GERMANY*
*www.ampropeller.com*
*Email.1 : [email protected]*
*Mobil.Tel. : + 49 (0) 163 5673658*


----------

